# Add on code



## chase0702 (Nov 16, 2010)

Can you use modifiers with add on codes such as 99135, (Anesthesia complicated by utilization of controlled hypotension)? I'm getting a lot of denials on this.

Thank you


----------



## preserene (Nov 16, 2010)

This add on code and use of modifiers has been a query for me since long. All that I know is the add on codes should not be appended with Modifier 51 ( Mod- 51 exempt).

I understand the Mod 50 also/ some -26  and so on..
"But NO modifier at all concept" is not  there; I am not sure of..
Could any one come out with the correct guidance for this  in a crystal clear way please?


----------



## kmhall (Nov 19, 2010)

What type of modifier are you using with this code?  For 99135, the use of modifier 51 is not allowed according to Appendix D in CPT, and in the Introduction section (of CPT) there is an explanation that *NONE* of the add-on codes are considered a multiiple procedure so you can't use the "multiple procedure" modifier.  It would probably help to know what modifier is getting denied...


----------

